# Marsh House Farm, Lach Dennis - July 2010



## thewavebroke (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Everybody!

This is my first forum post!  I have been intermittently photographing derelict places for a year or 2 now and reading forum posts for the last 6 months. After admiring everyones else's photo's, i thought it was about time a threw a few reports on here. any feedback or constructive criticism would be greatly appreciated!

I'm mainly exploring around my local area in cheshire, but have worked in Liverpool for the last 5 years, and will start documenting some of the vast quantity of sites around there sometime soon.

Marsh House Farm July 2010

I found this little complex of farm buildings just outside of Lach Dennis last year. 'Marsh House' is the burn't out building set between, and at the end of the 2 barns. I have not been able to find any information about the fire which destroyed this house, but it must have only been a year or 2 before i took these photo's, and the building is still shown on google maps with a roof and reasonably neat grass gardens, but appears un-lived in.

The house was constructed in 1707 and is, i believe, a grade II listed building. Unfortunately, i can't remember many details from researching this building at the time of taking the photo's, but there was quite a list of detailed 'items of historical importance' which i will try and follow up on. Maybe even get some pictures of what they look like now! 
All the roof and floors were destroyed in the blaze, but the 'wattle and daub' dividing walls still survive.

The barns consist of an interesting older barn, and a newer one still housing animal troughs of some sort.

Anyway, on with some photo's.....

The Barns.

1. 





2. 




3. 




4. 




5. 




6. 




7. 




8. 




The Farm House.

9. 




10. 




11. 




12. 




13. 




14. 




15. 




16.


----------



## Winch It In (Apr 18, 2011)

Great first report and great photo's,
Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## robbie1003 (Apr 18, 2011)

great first post. shame house has been on fire, a tale of many empty places unfortunatly. im same, im still building up to my first post of photos.


----------



## Tomoco (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice work some great shots


----------



## thewavebroke (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks guy's, much appreciated. It is a huge shame to see it burnt out, i'm very intrigued as to whether it was vandalism, or maybe an insurance job! I'll be back in there next week to try and see how much of the rear of the farmhouse survives. If i find anything interesting i'll post the photo's up.
Again, any constructive criticism on photo techniques would be greatly appreciated. Saying that, i've already learnt a lot from some of the great pics on this forum!


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Apr 22, 2011)

Number 5 is my fave! Brilliant first post, welcome to the form


----------



## smiler (Apr 23, 2011)

thewavebroke said:


> Thanks guy's, much appreciated. It is a huge shame to see it burnt out, i'm very intrigued as to whether it was vandalism, or maybe an insurance job! I'll be back in there next week to try and see how much of the rear of the farmhouse survives. If i find anything interesting i'll post the photo's up.
> Again, any constructive criticism on photo techniques would be greatly appreciated. Saying that, i've already learnt a lot from some of the great pics on this forum!





It’s all interesting, so post it up for us after you have been back, great first post, welcome to DP and Thanks for Sharing


----------

